# Mt Diablo at night?



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

I gotta get some hill climbs in day or night. I am thinking that Mt Diablo will be relatively safe traffic wise. For some reason Mt. Tam concerns me due to the commuters hopping over the hill towards Stinson or Bolinas. One place I found to be a haven for night riders is the Marin Headlands across from Sausalito. Not bad but not tall enough either. Oh and this a roadie question. I do dirt at night of course -lots safer -or at least the screw ups are your fault not some motorheads.

Lemme know what you think. 

BTW, I use Ayup cree lights. Good and light.

Cheers


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

You might get arrested. I'm pretty sure the park closes at sunset.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mt. Diablo does close at night, however you can get a camping permit to be on the mountain at night. I wonder if they'd let you ride with a camping permit? I can't see why they'd stop you.


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

*Yes, got busted*

The ranger was irritated but not handcuff me irritated. I made it up halfway and just as the sun was setting he showed up. Good thing actually because they were having potable water issues so it was a bust either way.

And he did say I can tool around all I want if I have a camping permit. If it cost fifty cents I would think about it. For now, it is the hills of Tilden Park or the Marin Headlands (just watch out for the Coyotes).


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

ucancallmejoe said:


> The ranger was irritated but not handcuff me irritated. I made it up halfway and just as the sun was setting he showed up. Good thing actually because they were having potable water issues so it was a bust either way.
> 
> And he did say I can tool around all I want if I have a camping permit. If it cost fifty cents I would think about it. For now, it is the hills of Tilden Park or the Marin Headlands (just watch out for the Coyotes).


Diablo has a lot of coyotes- it's hard to hike there without seeing a least a couple. While I did read in one of the forums that a coyote bit a cyclist recently, I find it hard to believe it was healthy. I've been riding and hiking there for years and they scatter with a "boo." Mountain Lions are a bit more of a concern (one did get a mountain biker in So Cal a few years back), but while they are seen on Diablo occasionally, it's more of a 'just passing through' trip.


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

That is why night riding is so worth it. Coyotes, bobcats (at dusk at least), owls, you name it. Every night is a close encounter with at least a few critters. I only really worry about deer. Tame enough to only move a little out of the way. They can hoof you into the next world if they suddenly become spooked. Mountain lions never really worry me.


----------

